# Hello !



## Thamno02 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi everybody ! i'm french and new in mantids world. I hope to be able to teach a maximum of things with you, thank you in advance . Manu


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jun 8, 2008)

hey, my names christian , welcome to the forum


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello and welcome from OHIO!  I am not French, but german, irish, some dutch and a girl!


----------



## Rick (Jun 9, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 15, 2008)

Welcome, Manu!


----------

